# Chinese workers killed in Afghanistan ambush



## Pieman (10 Jun 2004)

Sounds like insurgents are getting more aggressive in Afgan. There was another attack on June 3rd, not sure if that was listed. 
Are Canaidian troops trying to crack down on these attacks? Or is that up to other forces currently there? (200 km south of Kabul, would CND troops respond?)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chinese workers killed in Afghanistan ambush 
Last Updated Thu, 10 Jun 2004 9:56:32 
KABUL - Eleven Chinese workers were killed and 16 injured as they slept during an attack on their camp in Afghanistan on Thursday morning. 


INDEPTH: Afghanistan

Gunmen stormed the road workers, who had set up camp about 200 kilometres north of Kabul. 

 Afghan police said the workers had one armed guard, despite warnings to hire more security. 

Afghanistan's Embassy in Beijing confirmed the deaths, saying nine men died instantly and two more died in hospital. Four workers are in hospital in stable condition. 

The victims had been working on a highway as part of a World Bank-funded program to reconstruct Afghanistan's infrastructure, said a Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman. 

Afghan officials have said the attacks are aimed at disrupting preparations for a national election in September by making travel unsafe. The United Nations cancelled ongoing voter registration in the area and warned people to stay off the roads. 

FROM JUNE 3, 2004: Relief agency suspends Afghan work after deadly attack 

Last week, three European aid workers and two Afghans were killed while working in the same region. 

Written by CBC News Online staff 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.cbc.ca/stories/2004/06/10/world/china_afghan040610


----------



## tabernac (10 Jun 2004)

> Afghanistan's Embassy in Beijing confirmed the deaths, saying nine men died instantly and two more died in hospital. Four workers are in hospital in stable condition.


 I had no idea that Afghanistan had the funds or personnel for an Embassy.


----------

